# The Spirit Box



## Many__Of__Horror (Dec 8, 2019)

My 5 year daughter has enjoyed getting involved with the pedal builds, especially coming up with design ideas. I first threw her design control over my Abyss build. Her brief was "glitter and unicorns" So we came up with this. ?




She wanted to do another design so I gave her charge of my Spirit Box build. She picked out the knobs, LED and enclosure colour and gave me the artwork brief of "Fairies" so we sat down at the computer and looked through images, most of which I just could not bring myself to have on a pedal. So I gently steered her in the direction of doing a Fairy door like the one she has in her room to write letters to the Fairies.
We came up with this that kind of fits into the whole Spirit Box name. The fairies live inside the pedal making the wonderful sounds.

The pedal itself....
What a beautiful ambient maker. My first time using a Belton brick and man is the sound lovely for over the top atmosphere.
I took the suggestion of using an internal trimpot on R4 to adjust the pedal volume. I think it was a 20K trimmer and would have been at around 17-18K for unity volume. The trimpot board on PedalPCB is great for it.

So yeah, now I rock Unicorn & Fairies on my pedalboard ?


----------



## BurntFingers (Dec 8, 2019)

I didn't know I needed some pink LEDs until now. 

I had the spirit box in my cart but couldn't find the brick at tayda so didn't go through with it. Where did you find yours?


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Dec 8, 2019)

BurntFingers said:


> I didn't know I needed some pink LEDs until now.
> 
> I had the spirit box in my cart but couldn't find the brick at tayda so didn't go through with it. Where did you find yours?


Not sure where you are, but there are quite a few places selling them out there, just do a search for BTDR-2H (Long) and you should find one. Otherwise Small Bear have them.








						Belton BTDR-2H Reverb Modules
					

Small Bear Electronics DIY Parts




					smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com


----------



## BurntFingers (Dec 8, 2019)

New Zealand is good for a lot of things. It is not so good for sourcing Belton bricks.


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Dec 8, 2019)

BurntFingers said:


> New Zealand is good for a lot of things. It is not so good for sourcing Belton bricks.


Should have known you'd be close by at this time of the day. Pedal Parts Australia has the medium version. He may be able to source it. But if you are getting a bunch of parts from Small Bear may work out similar pricing etc.





						BTDR-2H REVERB MODULE - MEDIUM [ICSN0012] - $39.00 : Pedal Parts Australia, DIY Guitar & Effect Pedal Parts
					

Pedal Parts Australia BTDR-2H REVERB MODULE - MEDIUM [ICSN0012] - DETAILS: ACCUTRONICS BTDR-2H REVERB MODULE - MEDIUM HORIZONTAL MOUNT MEDIUM REVERB - 2.5s STEREO OUTPUTS (can be summed for mono)




					www.pedalpartsaustralia.com


----------

